# jeffvmd's take on the edge (DECOMISSIONED)



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Just so you know DIY and using a solenoid probably is a really bad idea.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been having some thoughts about that too. 
Will it be the possibility of the bottle not containing the pressure build up when the solenoid shuts up?
What I actually have is the clippard minimatic ev24 model.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

sorry guys, solenoid?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I was talking about the clippard minimatic electronic valve. Is it different from the solenoids used in other CO2 systems?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are some updated photos of the set up as of this afternoon. More than a week after set up.









So far the HC seems to be melting away.:icon_frow








I am using flora pride for fertilizing. I ordered some flourish products online and hope to be getting it this week and see if the HC can bounce back.

The other plants are somehow adjusting and with some visible growth.
















Some new roots and leaves coming out of the Hygrophila corymbosa stricta and new leaves from the anubias.
I also added some pellia on the driftwood.

Storage compartment under the tank.









DIY yeast bottle with brass valve, glass counter and check valve















The brass valve was a bit of an overkill and wasn't really necessary but since I got it in the mail I might as well just use it.
I am planning to attach a clippard minimatic valve to this set up just to see if it will work having the DIY bottle regulated with a timer.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

good lookin schweppes!! 

nice start. what's your lighting setup?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

@FatGuy :icon_lol:haha.. that's the empty bottle I found lying around in here. 
Got a bigger one for the next batch.

Here are some pics of the temporary light set up i did.
I used soda cans split in half as reflectors.
I didn't use the spiral cfl anymore since my wife got me another walmart aquarium cfl.:icon_smil









I got some wires (from a built extension cord at home depot) and metal braces which i cut, bent, ziptied and used double sided adhesive to attach them on the insides of the top cover.









I also attached a blue LED strip as nightlight.









So far I'm planning to redo the light system and am still waiting for the LED's, fan and other hardware to make a 216 LED fixture and see if it can grow plants in this tank.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't give up on that HC, it's probably still going, very slowly....

I have some in a low light LED tank that looks similar, but it's still spreading out and growing nice new leaves.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, don't give up on the HC yet, I had a similar experience with my HM, all of it died and turned dark brown and melted, then, it grew a stem from the dead parts and and is doing great now.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Read at msnikkistar thread that you were looking for ideas on improving plant growth. I think Seachem tabs would help. Flora pride has mostly potassium sulfate in it.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words guys. 
I got the seachem complete liquid fertilizer and will see how it goes.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Time for a weekly update.
So far the HC seems to be getting worse throughout the week. Most of if has turned transparent with a brownish hue. Same thing is happening to the dwarf hairgrass on the left side of the tank. The right side dwarf hairgrass patch seem to be just holding on. no improvement nor any deterioration seen.
The anubias, Hygrophila, rotala are doing ok. I replaced the rotala bunch on the right with some unknown stem plants I got from petco. The rotala which I pulled out has rooted already which I am a bit surprised to see as the plant doesn't have much improvement on leaves. I had it placed on a vase still thinking If i will be replanting them as there are a lot of things I want to redo on this tank.

















I went on a trip downtown to WIN and got these little guys.

















I think I found about 3 of them are berried out of the 10 I got plus a whole lot of tiny shrimp which was included in the bag. That somehow made my week. 

























I just got in a Leland nr24 regulator and still waiting for other parts to come in so I can build the CO2 set up tuonor made.
For those looking for the regulator, search on ebay now as there is a cheap source of used Leland NR 24.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Its time for another update on this edge project.
As with most people having a new tank, we never ever are contented with on scape.:icon_mrgr 
There is always the itch to tweak a little this and that.

Here is what I did with the tank for the past week or just today during my scheduled water change.

The taiwan moss I got cheap from ebay just came in today so I had to build the moss wall I had planned.
I had 3 separate moss mesh wall plates made for "easy" (well not really :hihi installation and removal during trimming. 
Rough estimates on the mesh plates (I didn't use a ruler as I was lazy to get one a while ago:tongue:, 2 on the sides measured around 6"x7" and 1 on the middle 3.5"x7"
Mesh I used is a thermwell plastic gutter guard which again I got from trusty ol bay (around 4 bucks for a 6"x20' roll) since I had a hard time finding em in the hardware stores near my area or even home depot.









I trimmed the Rotala indica and replanted them on the left side, moved the Anubias nana a little to its front.









I pulled out the large Hygrophila corymbosa stricta in the middle and got the smaller shoots and replanted them in the middle.









You can also see my Pre filter sponge on the pic above. Funny as it may sound but these are 3/4" black sponge hair rollers/curlers at a 99 cent store.
They come in different sizes and really cheap. 99 cents for a pack of 12 of the 3/4" size. :icon_mrgr








I just have the lower end plugged or sewn and it works great on my RCS tank.:thumbsup:

The HC has all browned out. During the past few days, I am noticing some small HC leaves coming out from the soil.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is the start of growth and hoping that they carpet the whole front. My HC really had a rough start and so does the dwarf hairgrass.

*Left side*









*Right side*









*I also need some help to ID this plant I got from petco which I put on the right side of the tank.*









The Red Cherry Shrimp I got last week are all doing well. A couple have molted and one or two of the three berried ones had laid their eggs already. I have been spotting an awful lot of the little critters. The juveniles from the batch have somehow grown and are actively grazing in the tank.

I'm still awaiting the CO2 cartridges to give the regulator set up I built a try.
It is currently running on a DIY yeast bottle.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I like these edge tanks. They seem to be pretty cool and are becoming more popular.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

@nemosreef - A lot of people are already seeing the potential of this little tank be it freshwater or saltwater setup.

Just a mini update - I have added 6 Galaxy rasboras last friday and 10 more RCS.
I was finally able to get some galaxy rasboras at Petco unionsquare. 
I was surprised that these guys are really tiny.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea they sem to be a great tank with lots of potential.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

That's good news that you've seen some HC coming out of the substrate that didn't melt away.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow first time I noticed that there's a glass cover on these Edge tanks!! Must help with keeping the CO2 in the tank?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

@FatGuy - this HC growth is really trying my patience. 
Looks like I shouldn't have planted them in really small clusters or individually.
I ordered a couple of pots of HC and will just put the slab on the substrate when I get it in the mail.
It seems to be growing well for some people that way.

@Downshift - it may help if you position the diffuser away from the top opening
but all the bubbles will accumulate over the top glass. 
One problem edge owners don't want to deal with.:icon_roll

*Now for a weekly update*

Not much has changed in the scape since last week.
I have decided to leave it alone for now and let things grow into place.
I dose every 2 days with seachem flourish complete and flora pride mix.
Browning or melting away of the HC has stopped.
Well there is almost no HC around except for a very few that sprouted 
from the substrate.:icon_conf

A few of the larger RCS have gone (about 4, maybe due to heat/ old age/ IDK)
but there are lots of baby RCS now seen hanging around the moss on driftwood
and moss wall.:smile:
Hard to get pics of these little guys.

Out of the 6 CPD's I got last week, I only see 5. Must have become shrimp food
during the past days. It was really warm here with temp reaching to around 85
and 86 which may have caused its demise.
Now I have a fan on for the tank to help lower the temp.

I just got new additions to the tank.
I got the package from Chase here in the forum. He's got nice CRS on sale.
CRS is in the edge (for now) and some mosses for the 10g I'm converting.

Here are some of the pics:

A very nice, tightly packed box with styro container.
















Here are the new guys roaming the tank:
















Hey dude! How's it going? :icon_cool









Some shots of the 10g I stripped off of plastic plants and set up again.















I just added some plant trimmings from niptek's RAOK, the moss from chase
and still awaiting some other plants I ordered.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is another update of what I have been doing with my edge.:icon_mrgr

So I lost patience with the HC I planted individually and ordered again 2 pots of HC from Robert. 
I thought I might try out what others have been doing of just putting a slab of the HC on the substrate, burry it a bit to anchor and leave it be.
Keeping my fingers crossed that I may be able to grow a carpet of this one in my tank.









The inhabitants have been doing well so far and a whole bunch of the RC Shrimplets are actively grazing about all over the tank.









Most of the CRS are hiding under nooks and crannies.
Here's one strolling around.









I also installed the CO2 set up since I got the fabco FN32 needle valve and now it works fine.roud:
I do have an extra fabco fn32 needle valve. PM me if anyone needs it.









That's about it for the edge and now its just the wait for everything to fill up and grow in the tank.:icon_neut

So here's a mini update of the 10 gallon that I stripped and rebuilt last week.:icon_bigg
I added some anachris, E. tenellus and rearranged the sunset hygro, hygro compact and some unknown stems.
I also added a couple of small pieces of driftwood with xmas moss. 









I also made a DIY spraybar from the DIY hagen elite CO2 diffuser .
















I used black plastic hose and drilled holes to make the spraybar.
I can't find a black plastic elbow in my area so I had to do with the brass elbows from Home depot.
I'm just waiting for plants to grow so the brass will be covered up.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I guess there is always the itch to do something in a tank.:hihi:

I made up a new light fixture for the edge using:

2 10watt 6500k walmart aquarium CFL
2 home depot lamp sockets
12v dual fan for hard drive
12v dc power adapter
1 6ft extension cord 
rivets (to hold the braces together)
3ft Aluminum level (just a really long aluminum ruler:icon_smil) from home depot.
- I just had it cut to make a brace which will hold the lamp sockets and fan.

Here is the picture of the socket and wirings in place
















Here are pics of the fan and lights installed
















Over the tank (note the coke cans cut in half to serve as mylar reflectors:hihi









New set up under da hood:icon_lol:









Notice that I had one of the HC pad moved to my 10gallon and see if there is a problem with my edge setup.
The first batch of the HC i planted on the edge all melted away.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Your tank looks great! Im really diggin the light/fan mod. So how much evaporation are we talking about with the fans?? Heres my theory, If i have a plexiglass piece cut the exact size as the opening of the tank minus the filter space it should drastically cut back on the evaporation, right? Hope so cause toping this thing off to stay above the lip is rather annoying. Im just used to big tanks i guess


HAve you had any problems with moisture?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

So far there are no moisture problems but i made an acrylic top cover for it yesterday.
I saw this cover mod made in a reef forum and decided to make one for myself.

















I'm still airing out the krazy glue before I use the cover as fumes might affect the inhabitants.
I used some plastic mirror holders from the dollar store and an acrylic menu/flyer holder from staples.
I keep water level below 2/3 the top lip. At night the water level drops down to the bottom of the rim barely touching the top glass.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you noticed any difference in evaporation between now and before you added the plexiglass splash guard????


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nicely done. I thoroughly enjoyed the pictures of all your DIY. Love the mini CO2 setup as well


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

Man I love the edge for sure. Great light/fan mod. One thing I'm having trouble figuring out is, I know there is a glass cover on the tank and I'm assuming there is opening cut the same size as the hood? I haven't noticed any feedback from you evap. What was the normal evap rate before the new lighting/fam mod? Just interested to know. Also interested to see how the new piece of HC does with the new lighting! Tank looks great though! Love it


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

It has been a while since I updated this thread.
Been busy with classes and all.

@MlDukes, bbehring - not really a dramatic improvement but there seems to be a little improvement than without the cover.
Normally, waterline is 1/2 from the very top of the lip opening. 
In the evening before I refill the waterline goes down just at the very bottom tip of the top glass.
With the cover, waterline is at the top tip of the bottom glass before refilling.
The acrylic size is probably 1/2 cm away from the edge of the lip opening and filter.

@CL - thanks too for the kind remarks.

Now let's get to bussiness. Here are some photo updates of the edge:








So I made some minor changes.
I took out the HC and put it in the 10gallon as it isn't really doing good on my edge.
I placed some riccia on rocks and waiting for it to grow out.
there is now some pennywort? on the right corner and anacharis has grown a bit on the left.
There is a pretty good colony of RCS now in it with the CPD's and oto

Now here is the 10gal set up.








It has grown more and most plants are from RAOK here in the forum.:icon_bigg
Thanks to all of you (you know who you are:icon_wink)

And here is a little something I got which are all unplanned (well at least for the stand) at petco union square








I couldn't resist getting the stand as it was on sale at $27+change
My wife saw em when she came home and this is what she looked like. :angryfire


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

jeffvmd said:


> And here is a little something I got which are all unplanned (well at least for the stand) at petco union square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!! Those tanks are awesome!!! Use it to make a cory tank!!!11!1!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

The riccia is gonna look great filled in!

Finally got my lighting all done, managed to fit 2 mini pc fans under the hood too. Take a look, Id like to hear your opinion. :thumbsup::thumbsdow


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

A last look at the edge jungle before converting to a reef.
I have most plants on sale at SNS .









Here is how the 20gal Long haul I got a few months back turned out.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Lmao "This is what my wife looked like " haha classic. made my day


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

And that is the same look she had :angryfire when she saw me working on the edge again putting sand, live rock and salt water in it a while ago after we had dinner.


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh man I think you have the most bad arse Edge. Why you gotta go to the dark side and turn it into a reef??? I think your reef set up is gonna be bad arse as well. What about get yourself another Edge so you can keep the planted one as is? You know we can never have enough tanks.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Wolfgang.
It really would have been nice to have another edge but my wife will kick me out of the apartment if I add another tank to my collection. Space is the issue with the wife.

Plus I already have a 20gal long planted which I am really happy with already and a planted 10g shrimp tank plus a hidden 10g shrimp/endler breeding plant grow out tank..:biggrin:

She made it clear that getting another tank is not an option.:icon_cry:

Anyway, here is what is going on with the edge after tearing it down.
Took pics just this morning after the water cleared up.
















Now here is what is under that hood. An LED light mod to better suit a reef























These are 5050 LEDs used for car dome lights which are really bright.
I made an acrylic housing for the outer led light panels for better area coverage.
I figured this can be used to light up the edge reef. I'll just have to see how it goes and what it grows.
Got some more blue leds coming for a better mix of whites and blues.
Probably a couple more live rock pieces and just wait for the cycling process to finish.:icon_roll


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow your the funniest guy ive met on here lol dont let your wife see thes thread. you just might see that face again!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice build! 

Is this your 1st SW tank? If so welcome to the ride, youll love whats in store!


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

@Ghostrider - Will definitely be seeing that and be kicked out if she stumbles on this thread.:icon_eek:

@MlDukes - we meet again in this thread.:icon_smil
This will be my first SW tank. Looking forward to what's in store in this other side of the hobby.:biggrin:


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

jeffvmd said:


> @MlDukes - we meet again in this thread.:icon_smil
> This will be my first SW tank. Looking forward to what's in store in this other side of the hobby.:biggrin:


Its intriguing to say the least! Zoanthids mushrooms and other softies should do great for you. 

Have you seen this Edge?

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=224629&st=60


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep. That's the thread I was looking at way back when I got the edge.
Initially I planned the edge as a SW nano but instead went planted as I was overwhelmed with the cost of a SW reef set up.
Now I think I'm a bit ready to take the plunge plus after some research, I was able to find ways on cost cutting and maintaining expenses at a minimum.:icon_smil


----------



## Aquascapejackson (Feb 25, 2011)

LED set up is awesome. BTW I love the DIY regulated Co2 I've been thinking of doing that my self and best way to go about it well done. Also I love the coke can reflectors Awesome!


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks aquascapejackson.
As for the coke cans, anything to keep the costs dow and already had it lying around so just make use of it.:icon_mrgr

Anyway, Here is where the edge is at now.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

jeffvmd said:


> Thanks aquascapejackson.
> As for the coke cans, anything to keep the costs dow and already had it lying around so just make use of it.:icon_mrgr
> 
> Anyway, Here is where the edge is at now.


Looks Great! really. I gotta get some GSP, it looks so cool. Hows everythign seem to like the LEDs?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Did'nt know you wanted GSP. I had 1"x2" patch that i gave away. I could have shipped 'em to you.
Everything seems to be doing ok with the leds.
Had some problems but it was primarily due to the dosing of supplements and finally got to a dosing regimen that works for the tank.
Right now I got some powerbrites(2 strips blue white mix) and am at it again modding the lights that's why i'm selling again the led fixture i made as the color temp seems more suited to plants (more white than blue).


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Got the itch again for a light fixture remodel since i got a good deal on powerbrites.
This model is the white and blue mix strip over the edge and my DIY acrylic arm from some scraps I bought at an acrylic store.
I also attached 2 PC fans to be put in use in the summer months to cool the tank down.
Without further ado, here are the pics of the new light set up...




























Sorry for posting despite the reef set up but this light (well the all white powerbrites) can definitely be mounted the same way for better coverage on planted tanks as well.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

awesome reef =]


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

mind telling me where you got your lights?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. Tank is much more stocked now and doing good.
The lights are 2 strips of current powerbrite with 2 blue and 2 10000k white combo.
It's a bit hard to find them now as they were discontinued already.
I got mine from a local reefer here in NY who was getting rid of his extra equipment. 
Try a search on google shopping and they usually are priced at around $50-60 a strip.
The lamp arm I just DIYed from scrap acrylic pieces from a local plastics shop.

Not so new FTS of the edge


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh man... what a beautiful tank!! You're tempting me to turn to the dark side of SW!!!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> And here is a little something I got which are all unplanned (well at least for the stand) at petco union square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i couldnt resist not quoting but I get that face from the MRS for anything i bring home related to fish, shrimp, tanks, cars or computer gadgets.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

That is because they think we cannot have anything for fun.:icon_frow

Anyway now the edge is completely no more as I had sold it out already.
This was the last light upgrade mod of the edge before parting ways with it.









And this is how the whole tanke recenty looked.
So long guys. We'll see you in your bigger and better home soon. (AKA another build:hihi


----------

